# I have a little question?



## Nuetral (Jan 25, 2006)

and it sounds pretty stupid but i cant remember
ok am i left handed or right when ever i shoot a bow i hold with left and pull the string with my right so what am i?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Right Handed


----------



## Nuetral (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks just wanted to make sure


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!! sorry just couldnt help myself! lololool!!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

it is funny but you could be both.... lotta people are :lol:


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Not a stupid question at all. Some people are right handed, but they are left eye dominate so they either have to learn to shoot with a left handed bow or sight in an aukward position.
If you do everything else right handed then you want a right handed bow.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

Yes, very true you should base it on which eye is dominate. It may be awkward to some people but it is better in the long run.


----------

